# Best route to Gibraltar



## jubjub (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,I am planning a trip to the Algarve but want to travel down through Spain to Gibraltar.Will be traveling down the west of France. Any advice on best route,road to travel welcome.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


From french frontier on french west coast head for burgos , madrid, granada, then coast road to gibralter, you will probably have to queue to get onto the rock. Most of the route is tol free.



norm.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Are you in a hurry? - Burgos, Madrid, Granada, Malaga - 700 miles, almost entirely fast motorway (some peage).

Do you like history? - Burgos, Salamanca, Seville - 700 miles, lots of motorway - much of it free - BUT you will probably go back up to Seville to get along to the Algarve

Do you like coastal routes? - Zargossa, Valencia - 800 miles or via Barcelona - 1000 miles. Depending on which roads you take, mainly motorway, especially if you cut inland via Granada when in the South.

If you like to wander along "country" roads, I enjoyed a trip via Burgos, Valladolid, Avila, Talavera de la Reina, Cordoba, Malaga but the surfaces are much rougher, there are some tight bends and very little motorway in the central section.

Whichever way you go, you can find some wonderful views of scenery and birdlife, but animals on the ground tend to be limited to domestic beasts.

I'm assuming you will come back along some of the northern coast or through the Picos, assuming time is not critical.

Have a good trip
Gordon


----------



## jubjub (Feb 10, 2008)

How are the roads around Madrid.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We used TomTom & Peage - one slightly busy section (5 miles?), 3 toll booths (from memory) which knocked out all the local traffic - they obviously took the cheaper (and therefore busier) route.

I think it was about 10-15 Euros (one section being 0.5mile, 0.42c or something like that).

Just checked on Autoroute - it seems to take you close to the centre, but I think we went wider - however, TT is no longer with us, so I can't check that out. It was about lunchtime when we did it (arrived at 8am in Bilbao).

Gordon


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

We have done the Madrid route down to Granada (always worth taking the toll road to avoid Madrid whose road signs I find incomprehensible!) but much prefer the route via Salamanca and Seville. As I am sure you know there is no camping on Gibraltar but they do have a Morrisons to stock up with all the things you missed and you can park there for free for 3 hours, but then they will clamp you.
Rob


----------

